# Ohio River Crappies - Meldahl Pool



## Tempon3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone catching any crappies yet between Meldahl to greenup dams?

Tempon3


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

Haven't heard anything yet but going to try the beach area below greenup Sunday myself from. A boat it's time for them


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> Haven't heard anything yet but going to try the beach area below greenup Sunday myself from. A boat it's time for them



"O River CRAPPIES"
O MY,,, Watch how many hits you get on this one!

I just seen, 4"-6" of rain forcasted for the states WAY East of us,,,, if it hits up here, we'll be able to catch'em at the rest stop, up on rt7!!! 

Thanks for ANY up-coming reports guys,,, I can't wait.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You can always try Shawnee Marina, west of Portsmouth


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Have only fished White Oak area but have done really well in the past.


----------

